# Critique her



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

This is my girl Maddie. She's 10 this yr. Currently pregnant (I think).

What do you think of her? Hard to get pictures ... she knew what we were up to and did her best to thwart our efforts lol





































I love her to bits, she's a very special goat.


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

She has that wise woman look to her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I must admit, I suck at critiquing! But she is one amazing looking goat. She reminds me so much of my Alpine X - they look so knowledgable.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, shes very beautiful. 

I'm going to give you the 'katrina's conformation evaluation ' of course im not a dairy person butt i'll give it a shot- anyone feel free to correct me - i'm learning here. 

She has a good topline with a nice flat rump, close to a wedge shaped, very feminine, straight face and good legs, i think she might stand better if her toes were clipped, and her mammaries are -well- aged, she is 10 yrs old!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She is a very pretty old doe!! I love the senior does, they are probably some of my favorites!  So wise, calm, and sweet. . . . usually.

Well, I like her conformation pretty well. She has a fairly level topline, looks a little roached in the chine, she could have a little more angulation in those rear legs. Nice level rump and nice dairy character. She's a very pretty girl, I love Toggs too. Next to Alpines, they're my third favorite (my little Nigerians have to take 1st!)


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Katrina, when I got her, her feet hadnt been trimmed for about 2 yrs. I have been working on them slowly - what they are now is SOOO much better than when I got her (if you believe that). But see, the blood vessels grew down into the feet because she was left so long, so you cant cut them back very far before they bleed. So I trim a little, wait a couple weeks, trim a little, wait a couple weeks ...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ugg, i know how trimming works- gee i got a doe this year, her feet were BAD -and they still are, but they do look better than before i brought her home, looked like she had elf shoes on.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she is a beautiful doe keren. really long and level..she is amazing for being 10!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you have a grand old lady there! For 10....I think she looks pretty good! She has nice general appearance...with levelness over the topline, her feet could be better, but given the circumstance...I understand that! Her udder could use some better attachments. I am still learning about dairy character and how to check for flatness of bone(I think I've finally got it!), but I cannot really tell that from pics. For being 10, though, there isn't much I can pick on....she is holding up quite nicely.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maddie....is aging gracefully....she is a pretty doe...you should be very proud of her....her topline is super amazing............  give her hugs for me :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth, I will give her hugs from you for sure!

She is an amazing goat ... she is a therapy pet and she will just stand and talk to old folks and little kids all day ... she loves it. When I take her out I have a halter on her, but she mainly just follows me I dont have to have her on a lead. She goes on the back seat of my car - you open the door and say 'Maddie, hop in' she hops in and sits down. She sticks her head between the two front seats as if to say 'Where are we going today?'. 

She gets a bit of TLC now she is so old. She has no teeth, so she stays in a smaller yard with ad lib grain (she gets the good stuff) and cereal hay. She has the company of my 11 yr old Angora. She also gets a thick rug during winter and a summer rug to keep her cool (being black she gets really hot). And my dad feeds her kitchen scraps every day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm glad...thank you keren.....wow she is even more special then I could ever imagine.... being a therapy pet....that is really something......what kind of goat is she?

the story about her sitting in the back seat.....I would love to see that.....  she is so adorable....she is people to...LOL...when she sticks her head between the seat....priceless....

Are we there yet...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth she is a British Alpine. If she was in America she would be an Alpine of the sungdau colour (not sure if I spelled that right). Your alpines are French alpines, ours are British which were developed from the French Alpines, but ours only come in the Sungdau colour (black with white swiss markings). 

She was a highly decorated show doe in her day (before I got her) winning numerous interbreed ribbons and milk awards. 

When she is in the car she either: 

sticks her head between the front seats to watch where we are going
looks out the window at the passing cars (and you should see the look on their faces!)
rests her chin on the top of my seat and blows gently into my hair

I am hoping that I can get a doe kid out of her and I will then retire her from breeding.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she looks very good! She is in very good condition too, not too thin (I know she is preggy, but still!). Alot of times as goats age they lose body condition, but she doesn't look any worse for wear!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks very good! Nice and level, long and such a "knowing" face...like the old and wise. I hope she gives you a doeling and one just like her dam. She definately has a very special goatmomma to have her so serene and loved :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth she is a British Alpine. If she was in America she would be an Alpine of the sungdau colour (not sure if I spelled that right). Your alpines are French alpines, ours are British which were developed from the French Alpines, but ours only come in the Sungdau colour (black with white swiss markings).
> 
> She was a highly decorated show doe in her day (before I got her) winning numerous interbreed ribbons and milk awards.
> 
> ...


That is real interesting keren...thank you for sharing.....between british and french I did not know that...maddie does look like she was show quality in her prime ...just because of the way she is now........I would of loved to of seen her in her prime....  
I could only imagine the expressions on peoples faces ...when they see her in the car...it would be something to see....LOL...
I have a question ....is she potty trained...just curious...?
I pray that you get a doe out of her to carry on her genetics..,her beautiful ways and conformation....she has it all....I will pray you get a doeling..... ray:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toilet trained ... unfortunately no. We put lots and lots of blankets on the backseat before we go anywhere lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keren.....you must do alot of laundry...LOL  I still love that goat...


----------

